# Richtige Wahl für Visualisierung?



## AlArenal (22. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe theoretische Grundkenntnisse von 3D-Grafik, aber praktisch nie groß damit gearbeitet, geschweige denn programmiert. Ich hab derzeit ein paar Anwendungen, in denen ich über entsprechende Libs Graphen zweidimensional visualisiere. 

Nach einer Inspiration kam eine neue Idee zur Visualisier ung, die sich als ebenfalls 2D erstellen lässt, gleichzeitig entspräche die Ansicht aber auch einer möglichen Ansicht auf ein 3D-Modell... Zu integrieren wäre das Ganze in bestehende Swing-Anwendungen. Ich will kein Game schreiben, also brauche ich kein Fullscreen, keine Shadewr und so nen Kram. Meine beiden Favoriten sind derzeit JOGL und J3D.

Von meinen Graphen bin ich die Umsetzung von MVC gewöhnt. Gibts es ja in J3D/JOGL Entsprechungen oder müsste ich mich darum selbst kümmern? Von der Datenmenge schweben mir derzeit einige hundert bis einige tausend Objekte vor, die ich zunächst einmal als Würfel oder so darstellen würde. Die Flächen des Würfels würden Text und interaktive Elemente enthalten. Cool wäre es wenn ich sie z.B. komplett über SVG abbilden und darin transformieren könnte..

Außerdem habe ich heute mal nach JOGL-Tutorials gesucht, aber wirklich fündig bin ich nicht geworden. Muss man sich mit API und OpenGL komplett selbst da durchpflügen?


----------



## Beni (22. Mai 2005)

J3D legt eine schönes objektorientiertes Layer um DirectX oder OpenGL.

JOGL ist eine 1:1 (+ ein bisschen) Übersetzung von OpenGL in Java, also eigentlich ziemlich prozedural.

J3D ist toll, wenn deine Objekte zu der Struktur von J3D passen. In deinem Fall, der ziemlich statisch tönt, solltest du mit J3D weit kommen. Aber wenn du mal was weniger vorgesehenes machst, könnte es schwieriger werden.

Beo JOGL musst du alles selbst machen. Das hat den Nachteil, dass es mehr arbeit ist, aber den Vorteil, dass du auch wirklich alles machen kannst. Jedes OpenGL-Tutorial lässt sich 1:1 als JOGL-Tutorial lesen.


Guck dir auch mal lwjgl an. Ich habe damit noch nie was gemacht, aber es gibt einige sehr beeindruckente Projekte die es verwenden.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mai 2005)

Was mich bei J3D stutzig macht ist, dass der Sourcecode seit Juni letzten Jahres online ist, aber sich da scheinbar nichts mehr tut...

lwjgl schaue ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal an, zunächst auch in Hinblick auf Integration in Swing...

Danke erstmal für den kurzen Überblick


----------



## Oxygenic (3. Jun 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mich bei J3D stutzig macht ist, dass der Sourcecode seit Juni letzten Jahres online ist, aber sich da scheinbar nichts mehr tut...



Und worauf beruht diese Annahme? Version 1.3.2 ist schon vor einiger Zeit released worden, Version 1.4 ist in Arbeit, dem J3D-Projekt sind neue Teilkomponenten hinzugefügt worden, es wird an einer komplett neuen Soundschicht gearbeitet - was willst du denn noch?


----------



## MPW (4. Jun 2005)

Moin,

immer mehr Computerspiele haben ja inzwischen echte Schatten.
(zugegebn zu mindest mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel: Splinter Chaos Theory)
//edit: Hmpf auch noch mein Leiblingsspiel falsch geschreiben^^ Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Wird soetwas in Java auch mal langsam integriert?
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man es irgendwie so macht, dass man für bestimmte Transform oder Branchgroup solche Schattenfunktionen "enabled" und diese dann automatisch integriert werden. Denn das manuelle berechnen erfordert just too much code!

MfG
Matthias


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Jun 2005)

http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/j3dwiki/index.php/Is_it_possible_to_create_shadows_for_3D-objects?


----------



## Beni (6. Jun 2005)

Tja, und auf der JOGL-Page hat es auch einige Demos. Aber den Quellcode habe ich mir dazu nicht angeguckt.


----------

